# Want to convert 1965 Sears Spaceliner to 7 speed!



## Kboat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello! I'm new to the forum... I have a 1965 chrome Sears Spaceliner that I'm interested in converting to a custom MTB style bike... My question is, will an axle mounted rear derailleur work on this frame with a 7 speed hub? I think this custom will turn out waaaay cool!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

Kboat said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forum... I have a 1965 chrome Sears Spaceliner that I'm interested in converting to a custom MTB style bike... My question is, will an axle mounted rear derailleur work on this frame with a 7 speed hub? I think this custom will turn out waaaay cool!




Should work, you'll need to spread and align the frame and dropouts. What will you do for a rear brake?


----------



## Kboat (Aug 31, 2014)

I met a guy who's an awesome frame builder, his welding is impeccable... I wanna have him weld on sum brake bosses for me in the rear, then have the frame re-chromed. I have a rigid fork with bosses for the front.


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (Sep 13, 2014)

*spaceliner 7 speed*

Frame will need to be spread to 5"  If you can do that the rest is easy. Buy a Nexus 7 speed internal brake with coaster brake


----------

